# A Cocobolo Burl Lotus (better pictures added)



## wolftat (Oct 2, 2009)

This is a rhodium and 22kt Lotus with some Cocobolo Burl that was bought a long time ago by my brother (Johnnie Jarheaded). He planned on a pen for him and one for me but that didn't happen, so this one is for him. His one year anniversary is coming up quick and I plan on giving this one to our father, I hope he likes it. This pen was a couple of days worth of trying to get some time in and was finished today with 10 coats of CA and micromeshed to 12000 and then buffed up real nice.

I was able to get some half way decent pictures today.

I played with the last picture to give you an idea of the amount and tightness of the eyes in this piece of wood.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn Nice Work!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Neil,
I'm impressed. Very elegant. Super quality!


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice work sir!! I am quite sure your father will cherish it!:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful pen Neil . I'm sure Johnnie would be impressed , and your father will appreciate it . I have fond memories of Johnnie . RIP , one of Americas best .


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning pen Neil , I'm sure Johnnie would have loved it and I'm sure your Father will .


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful pen, I think your father will be very happy.


----------



## mrburls (Oct 3, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen Neil, you should be proud of that one. And I'm sure your dad will be as well. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Bree (Oct 3, 2009)

Spectacular pen and some outstanding wood.  Excellent job!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow!  Stunning Pen!

Robin


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice job, and that was a great selection on the wood.  Johnnie would be proud!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 3, 2009)

That word stunning keeps getting used and for good reason. That is one stunning blank and you put it on a nice highend kit where it belongs. Job well done and I am sure it will be well received and the meaning behind it is powerful. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Oct 3, 2009)

That is one fantastic pen!  I'm sure it will be cherished.  Outstanding!!

James


----------



## Ligget (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks great from over here too, the only critique I would have is that the blank and kit are fighting against each other to catch the attention of the viewer.

I tend to follow the guide of if it is a kit with lots of bling then use a plainer wood, and if you have a top dollar blank with enormous amounts of figure then put it on a plainer kit.

All said and done it is still a very well made pen that anyone would love to own!


----------



## Freethinker (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic looking pen.

I love the Lotus kit, and the wood you chose is superb.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments and input on this pen. I am hoping to get some better pictures of it as soon as the sun finds its way out.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm patiently waiting for the sun to shine ! More photos please ! :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Oct 3, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the sun to shine ! More photos please ! :biggrin:


I'm sitting here watching some torrential down pour with heavy lightening and thunder. So much for finally having a day off without any calls or anything, I should have just gone in to work today. Maybe if I'm real lucky my basement can flood and I can get to clean that up too....LOL

Power just went out, thank god for backup generators or I'd be bored.


----------



## artme (Oct 3, 2009)

Fantastic Blank and a well made pen.

I think with such a spectacular blank I would have used a kit with more muted tones.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 3, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I'm sitting here watching some torrential down pour with heavy lightening and thunder. So much for finally having a day off without any calls or anything, I should have just gone in to work today. Maybe if I'm real lucky my basement can flood and I can get to clean that up too....LOL
> 
> Power just went out, thank god for backup generators or I'd be bored.


 OK , I'll just enjoy this one for awhile . Nothing much more fun than pumping out a flooded basement . BTDT ! :redface:


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice Neil

Johnnie was a good friend he is missed.

Semper Fi
Bruce


----------



## VisExp (Oct 4, 2009)

Neil the pen is stunning.  I'm sure your father will cherish it and the sentiment behind it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 4, 2009)

What a difference some daylight can make in photography . The eyes in that burl are really tight and the wood has some beautiful color . Thanks for the extra effort Neil . Are you gonna take that t your father ? Just curious ! Either way , he will love the pen .


----------



## wolftat (Oct 4, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> What a difference some daylight can make in photography . The eyes in that burl are really tight and the wood has some beautiful color . Thanks for the extra effort Neil . Are you gonna take that t your father ? Just curious ! Either way , he will love the pen .


 Thanks, I'll be giving it to him when I see him around the end of the month. I'm planning on another one for my mother also, just something a little bit slimmer.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Thanks, I'll be giving it to him when I see him around the end of the month. I'm planning on another one for my mother also, just something a little bit slimmer.


 Great idea . Here goes my curiosity again :biggrin: . Any idea what style for your mother ?


----------



## wolftat (Oct 4, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Great idea . Here goes my curiosity again :biggrin: . Any idea what style for your mother ?


 Maybe Cocoblol burl slimline????:biggrin:  I'm not sure what to make yet.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 4, 2009)

Truly a labor of love for this one Neil.  Johnnie would be proud and your father will treasure it.

May I suggest a Perfect Fit for your mother?


----------



## broitblat (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful wood and terrific looking pen.

  -Barry


----------



## TurnaPen (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the extra photos, amazing and spectacular grain. Amos


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 5, 2009)

YES YES YES!! It warms my heart when I see a truly rare and exceptional piece of wood complemented by a high-end kit. I can't stand it when I see a cocobolo burl on a carbara or 24k euro or something like that. Well done! And what a sexy piece of wood, MMMM!:wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 5, 2009)

Neil,
Beautiful looking pen.  That wood is just spectacular.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 6, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Truly a labor of love for this one Neil. Johnnie would be proud and your father will treasure it.
> 
> May I suggest a Perfect Fit for your mother?


 I have still not made one of them it may be time to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## YORKGUM (Nov 29, 2009)

stunner for sure.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful work Neil.  Your brother was a heck of a nice guy too..sorely missed by all.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 29, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## papaturner (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## jyreene (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice work Neil.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous pen, great sentiment.
Ya done good!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone, just a quick follow up on this pen. I did give it to my father and I could tell he liked it, I think I saw his lip quiver a bit but he got real quiet for a while afterwards so I know he will treasure this one.


----------



## penmanship (Dec 6, 2009)

HOLY SMOKES!   That is a beauty..........If that shine was any deeper, a guy would fall in...........


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW!  Not too many pens leave me speechless, but that is a pen fit for a king.  Beautiful work that I'm sure your mom and dad will cherish for many, many reason.  

Beautiful work!.   Thank you for sharing and please post the photos of both pens when they're completed.


Jim Smith


----------

